# Now What



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

Nicole and i pick up our 5er on Thursday. We're both new to RV'ing and know we're going to have to get pots/pans, dishes, etc. What else are we going to have to buy to make RV'ing safe and enjoyable? Thanks.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Everything you have at home....buy another. Pull up to Walmart with the camper and go buy it all, load it up thier. I wish I would have dont that, would have saved me a lot of time.

Walk down the RV aisle and see what you dont have and buy it. Someone here posted a list of things to get. Im sure someone will find it.


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

My 2 cents - make up a dedicated tool kit for your camper.

I have the following in mine:

1. A screwdriver that will fit the funny looking screws that RV manufacturers are so fond of.
2. A combo screwdriver that has switchable phillips and flathead bits.
3. 12 volt dewalt powerdrill (and the correct socket) for running the stablizer jacks up and down.
4. Electrical tape
5. Wire ties
6. Volt Meter (capable of reading 120v and 12v)
7. Socket Set: (I actually carry 2 of sets - 1/2 and 3/8. My 1/2 has sockets big enough for the lug nuts, hitch components, etc. The 3/8 works good on the battery hookups and other small stuff).
8. Regular Pliers
9. Needle nose pliers
10. A couple of crecent wrenches
11. 3 in 1 oil.
12. Teflon tape
13. Assorted electrical connections
14. Wire Nuts

Happy Camping !


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Beer

Pencil/pad of paper

...then camp close to a city on your first trip, so you can run into town and get what you need.

One of the first things you will need for SURE is a memory foam topper for the beds. Seems the RV industry like concrete qualifies for a "mattress".


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Beer


Too funny - I actually thought about adding that to my response also


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Here is a list I recently made for my parents for their first RV. Hope it helps you!

Towels 
Sheets
Pillows
Dish Towels
Bathmats
Wet Wipes
Sunscreen
Bug Spray
Umbrella
Hiking/Walking Shoes
Blankets
Grill 
Hats
Walkie Talkies
Tylenol
Advil
Benadryl
Soap
Shampoo
Toilet Paper - Scotts single ply, no need to buy expensive RV kind
Paper Towels
Bottled water
Awning clamps and anchors
Hangers 
hot dog roasting forks
Pots
Pans 
Baking sheets (that fit rv ovens)
Bubble levelers 
30amp Surge protector
Water filter
Water filter stand
Water pressure regulator
Water pressure gauge
Gray water hose - we have a gray colored hose for this, it is used for Septic maintenance ONLY.
Fresh Water hose - we have a white hose for this, it is used to hook up to fresh water supply ONLY. You don't want to get these two hoses mixed up so get different colors if you don't already have 2 colors. 
Calgon for gray and black tanks
Toilet Chemical
Dish soap
Wood blocks for trailer tongue
Flashlights
Lighters
Foil - 6 layers helps oven heat evenly
Spray Bottle of Bleach 
Wheel Chocks
Disposable Latex gloves - use for black and gray tank dumping.
Bug screens for exhaust vents
Door stoppers to place under pantry rolling shelves while traveling
Electric Jack (we don't have but many swear by them easier and faster set up and break down)
Hot pads
Dish rags
Linx Block Levelers

Stinky Slinky and attachment pieces for those occasions when you can't use anything else-we can't always use our sewer solution because it requires the use of a gray water hose and decent water pressure and these aren't always available at dump stations
Black tank flushing system-we use Sewer Solution, you can purchase it from camping world - research this as there are many flushing systems out there and get what works best for you

We use 2 clear rubbermaid style containers - 1 for storing fresh water hose, water filter, and water pressure gauge and regulator; 1 for storing gray water hose, and black tank flushing system. Mark boxes and lids CLEARLY!

White Lithium Lubricant for hitch and equalizer

Locking Pins for ball hitch

Key Lock for Receiver hitch

Anti-theft thing (don't know the proper name) that goes where the ball goes when you unhitch (then you add the above mentioned key lock and a thief can't hitch up to your trailer and drive off) We got ours at Walmart

Never put bleach or bleach containing products in your toilet to clean it. Ammonia can build up in your black tank and mix with the Bleach to make a lethal gas. I usually use disinfectant wipes and disposable gloves to clean the toilet.

--Micah


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Beer
> 
> Pencil/pad of paper
> 
> ...


Take the long list of the things suggested here (beer, pen and paper). Outside the obvious needs for hooking up (hoses and chords). Grab the family and head outside for some driveway camping. Write down whatever you bring with you AND whatever you go back into the house for over the course of the evening. To be thorough make sure your evening includes dinner and breakfast the following morning.

Enjoy that camper, we have loved ours. It is an awesome amount of camper for the money.

Did you find out what hitch setup they are throwing in? Also pickup one of the plasic/polymer discs for between hitch and pinbox. Slips on pinbox and saves metal to metal wear.

Jim


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Bleach + Amonia = Chlorine gas....actually ran a call at McDOnalds where they cleaned the toilet with bleach and someone pee'd in the toilet, got "overcome" by a smell, evacuated the whole place and now everyone is "sick"....we actually picked up a concentration of chlorine on the meter. Everyone got free food, I got a #1 with no pickles


----------



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

wow, big list. we get 10% off anything in the dealers camp store at time of pick up. i was planning on getting antifreeze, hoses, ect. anything else i should look for at the dealer?

no word on the hitch type yet. i called and left a message for the salesman to give me a call.

we p/u thursday and plan on spending friday night in the backyard. thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Pick up--allow 3-4 hours at the dealer for Pre-Delivery Inspection (PDI). Be sweet, suck up to the tech, and they almost always will take the extra time to teach you all you need to know. Bring a spiral notebook and 2 pens (so you have one when you put one down and forget where...). One of the threads on OB.com has a really good PDI checklist. Print it out and use it. Maybe the dealer will let you stay overnight there. Then when you get up the next day, you are right there to have them fix the stuff you discovered at 10 pm (like how the heck to shut off that #$%^ radio..[grin!]).

The earlier lists in this thread for stocking this baby are really very complete. Wish I'd had that last April when we got home and started stocking the thing. About all I did that is not on the list was put a three-drawer plastic cabinet in the cabinet between the b/r and the main area--we needed drawers and "everybody goes to Wal-Mart". It fits perfectly. Hangars--get the plastic type - no rust, and not noisy. We also got flat plastic drawer boxes at Wal-Mart that are ~30"-36" long, ~16" wide, and ~12" deep and slide into the area under the dining table seats. The space available depends on your model and layout, but that adds convenient storage. Latex gloves--you can get a box of 100 (not sterile, of course) for under $7. I use them even when just hitching up. It's amazing how grease gets around--one would think it was alive! Grease for the hitch ball -- I use a small vaseline jar and had the local gas station squirt some chassis grease into it. I also have a bunch of wooden sticks like those found in popsicles. I use the stick to smear the grease on the ball etc., and then toss the stick out. Safety wire: put the loop of the safety wire onto a carabiner, and clip the carabiner to the same rings where the safety chains attach. That keeps the safety wire loop from breaking, but is very easy to unhook when you camp and unhitch the TV.

Good luck and keep us informed of your adventures this weekend.


----------



## Water Witch (Jun 8, 2009)

underwear & booze


----------



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

booze won't be a problem. i'm a home brewer and also do competition bbq so this 5er will see lots of that.









joonbee - dealer is installing a reese 16k hitch. sound good?


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Water Witch said:


> underwear & booze


But please....remember your underwear BEFORE drinking the booze...and, ofcourse, WEARING underwear before drinking your booze....









ALL SET!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Almost forgot to tell you...the most fun we had was actually buying the things we needed for the TT. And believe it or not, the dollar has great things as far as tolietries, dinnerware, cleaners, storage items, etc....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Go camping, park next to someone in a site. Get a paper and pen and ask them if you could inventory there trailer. Ask them what they carry and don t use. Ask them what they are missing and forgot to get yet.

Wonder if anyone would actually let you do that. I would but only at a Outbackers rally. : )


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Pots and pans
Unbreakable dishes and glassware
Can opener
Bottle opener 
Corkscrew
Utensils for eating
Cooking utensils (Mixing spatulas, slotted spoon, serving spoons, hamburger flipper spatula, salad tongs, hot dog tongs basting brush, potato masher)
Measuring cups
Teaspoons
Plastic mixing bowls
Grill type lighter (for lighting the oven)
Wash cloths
Dish towels (Recommend flour sack towels because they are lint-free and dry things like crazy)
Paper towel holder
Salt and pepper shakers
Napkin holder
Toothpick holder
Good knives for cutting (chef knife,filet knife, serrated knife, and paring knife)
Cutting board (one for meats, one for everything else or either use the one that comes in the sink for everything else)
Scotchbrite pads (for cleaning stuck on food from pans)
Coffee pot, coffee and coffee spoon
Coffee mugs
Smoothie maker (margaritas!)
Mixer or wire whip
Toaster
Griddle for outside campstove (Keep the smell of bacon outside) measure to make sure it fits between the wind guards
Oven sized cooking pans
Pizza stone to regulate oven temperature (these ovens have problems distributing heat evenly and this makes a big difference)
Oven thermometer (Ovens are not accurate, so this really helps recipes come out better)
Zip lock bags, plastic wrap, aluminum foil, trash bags, large and small kitchen size
Small trash can for kitchen
Pop up circular laundry hamper for outside trash (lg bags)
Plastic food storage containers (for leftovers)
Pitchers for milk and OJ-1/2 gal ( Buy flat sided ones, you can put them in the recessed area in the refrigerator back to back)

Now for food staples: I have plastic containers to keep dry goods in because there is a lot of moisture in travel trailers
Flour, brown sugar, sugar, cereal, powdered sugar, pancake mix, biscuit mix, marshmallows, salt, pepper, garlic, spices that you use the most, BBQ sauce, ketchup, mustard, mayo, relish, salad dressings, olive oil, cooking spray, butter. Just think what can't I do without and then pack it in.

Bathroom:

Toilet Paper holder and RV toilet paper (or Scotts)
Towels
Duplicate bottles of any medicines that you use
Advil/Tylenol
Tylenol Simply sleep (for those nights when you just can't let go and fall off to sleep)
Childrens medicines (Cough/allergy, earache relief etc)
Contact lense solution and spare case
Toothbrushes and Toothpaste 
Razors and Razorblades
Shaving cream
Bandaids, Neosporin, Bactine, Bee Sting stick, Benadryl lotion
Bug Spray, Aloe and Sunblock
Shampoo and Conditioner
Liquid Soap ( I like Neutrogena because there is no soap scum leftover)
Moisurizer
Blow dryer, brush and comb
Hair products
Makeup
Deodorant
Cologne samples (from dept store fragrance counters- they give them for free if you ask)
Robe hooks for bathroom door
Lightweight robes

Cleaning supplies and rags
Broom
Small vacuum cleaner (can be stored in the back of the wardrobe)
Coat hangers
Iron and ironing pad
Clothes drying rack
Dog supplies (tie-outs, extra towels (for dirty paws), shampoo, bedding)
Alarm clock
Reading material

Lawn chairs
Outdoor tables
Vinyl tablecloths
Grill and all grilling supplies

We also keep at least 3 pairs of underwear, socks, and nightwear in the camper at all times as well as a pair of waterproof shoes in case we have to use the camp showers, flip flops, slippers, a pair of tennis shoes, raincoat and a hooded sweatshirt for cool nights. During hurricane season I also keep at least one pair of jeans each and a couple of shirts in case we have to make a hasty exit. We can always pick up extra things once we get somewhere safe.

I borrowed this list from an fellow OBer, some 3 years ago. James


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

brian j said:


> booze won't be a problem. i'm a home brewer and also do competition bbq so this 5er will see lots of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will be plenty. I have the 16k husky slider, 4 way pivot and really like the way it handles and the ride of the trailer, which I beleive is basically the same. Can't remember if you said you had a shortbed or not, but I am sure they would give you a slider if that was the case. Also I think the 16k has the 4 way pivot. PERFECT. Only the 15k comes available with the front/back pivot only. NOT GOOD.

As far as camping next to someone and taking inventory. UH lets see. home brewer and competitive bbq. All I have to say is would you prefer the campsite to my left or right??









Jim


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Just as others have said, your basically outfitting another complete house! For medicine cabinets and such I purchase the small size bottle of Tylenol, Benadryl, etc then just refill them with my household Costco size items when needed. I pack only what I actually NEED, in other words I pack 1 good size pot, 2 frying pans,etc its not like my house kitchen where I have every size pot imaginable. You do want to be mindful of weight when packing.

Goodluck and Congrats!!!!


----------

